# COZI Up And Running On AMC1 103w Ku



## PrinceLH

For those with a C/Ku band system, COZI TV is up and running on AMC1 103w Ku band. This satellite is a little more difficult to pick up, because the LNB is offset about 27 degrees. Once you pick up the NBC transponders, you will find COZI on the OTS channel. It is in HD, but the programming is not. Currently, the programming looks stretched. COZI was not supposed to be operational until January 1st, so they may be just fine tuning the channel.


----------



## SayWhat?

And just what is COZI?


----------



## PrinceLH

COZI is an NBC run oldies channel. When it officially launches, on January 1st, it will become a subchannel for 10 NBC owned affiliates in large markets, Over The Air. It's similar to MeTV, AntennaTV and RTV. Some of the shows currently playing, include the Lucy Show, The Virginian and Magnum PI.


----------



## PrinceLH

I'm glad to see, that COZI has finally fixed the aspect ratio problem. Now it's to scale and not stretch-o-matic anymore. Kudo's!!!!


----------

